# Does an Orange Uk pay as u go chip work in dubai?



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am on orange contract in the uk but dont want to lose my number. They offered to cancel my contract and send me a pay as u go chip with the same number and would like to keep this in Dubai to recieve the odd message here an there but not sure if pay as u go orange works out there?? Can anyone help?? thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

UK SIM cards will work here as long as you have international roaming set up. Call Orange Customer Services from your handset to check before you come out here. 

You can't buy Orange top-up cards here, so you'd need to either bring some with you or call to top up from a debit/credit card, although call charges for the latter will be high.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, I know my orange contract works there but just wasnt sure of my pay as u go as I know sometimes they do not work. I already have a dubai chip from the last time I was over but really wanted to keep my uk line working just for the beginning at least, to pick up msg's texts etc. My friend will be able to top it for me from the uk using the top up card system. thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> UK SIM cards will work here as long as you have international roaming set up. Call Orange Customer Services from your handset to check before you come out here.
> 
> You can't buy Orange top-up cards here, so you'd need to either bring some with you or call to top up from a debit/credit card, although call charges for the latter will be high.


I agree. Most network providers automatically add international roaming to new accounts - it's a nice little earner for them as it also allows you to make international calls when in the UK. If you can make internationals calls in the UK, then it will work when you get to Dubai. Else, as already advised, just give Orange a call - I'm sure that they will be happy to oblige!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> You can't buy Orange top-up cards here, so you'd need to either bring some with you or call to top up from a debit/credit card, although call charges for the latter will be high.


I don't know if Orange do it, but T-Mobile and o2 do online texting services for both Pay Monthly and PAYG customers from their websites. It means you can send the odd text back to people in the UK at UK prices - saves you a bit of cash if you've got the net nearby - and it's quicker to type them 

It will come up as your number so they know where it came from too.

If it's out of Europe it can cost anything up to £2 a message and up to the same to receive them (and that's per 160 characters when they are sending you long SMS) so it'll save you money at least on the sending. 

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't know if Orange do it, but T-Mobile and o2 do online texting services for both Pay Monthly and PAYG customers from their websites. It means you can send the odd text back to people in the UK at UK prices - saves you a bit of cash if you've got the net nearby - and it's quicker to type them
> 
> It will come up as your number so they know where it came from too.
> 
> ...



Uk companies! Don't you just love love how ingenious they are!!! I'm just going to get a local SIM card; got a feeling that I might drop dead when the bill comes otherwise!!! Took the decision to cancel my UK contract so not going to worry about it!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Uk companies! Don't you just love love how ingenious they are!!! I'm just going to get a local SIM card; got a feeling that I might drop dead when the bill comes otherwise!!! Took the decision to cancel my UK contract so not going to worry about it!


I did!! Got a £807 bill 

They're refunding £400 into my bank (1-0 to the power of complaining ) so most deffo going to reduce to lowest tariff and cancel as soon as 18month period ends.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I did!! Got a £807 bill
> 
> They're refunding £400 into my bank (1-0 to the power of complaining ) so most deffo going to reduce to lowest tariff and cancel as soon as 18month period ends.


Blimey! Xmas had come early for them!!!


----------

